# Creatine and T1 Diabetes



## Lee9 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi all
I've recently been diagnosed with T1 and regularly use the gym. I've always used creatine but since my diagnosis I've obviously been looking at food/supplements differently. There are lots of articles for T2 on this but nothing substainital on T1. Does anyone have an information please 

Thanks
Lee


----------



## Lee9 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Was that you being sarky?

Well, it was a tricky question.  I'm afraid I don't really understand what creatine is....

Ok now I've been and had a read.  So it helps you burn ATP which is energy stores, so my guess is it might make you hypo faster.   But everyone reacts to exercise and insulin differently anyway, so the only way to know would be to try it.
I'm not a Dr btw.

That said if you've just been diagnosed T1, chances are your blood sugars have been too high and you've been sluggish for an unknown amount of time before it was detected.

So exercise with insulin might feel better than it has for a while previously and it might be a fabby time to try exercising without needing to supplement because your energy store use might be far more efficient now that you have insulin on board than its been for ages!

I realise this might not be the advice you were looking for though....


----------

